# ** URGENT ** Need help in the LA area. 200+ pigeons need placing



## flitsnowzoom

Hi,
We have a major need for volunteers to adopt pigeons in the LA area. Not sure of the area or breeds yet, but a man must give up his pigeons. He is terminally ill and bedridden, and his wife cannot be near birds as she has a serious lung disease. 
This was reported on the 911 Pigeon Alert group yesterday. 
I have written the finder for more information about breeds and the location. 
Please PM me if you can help. I understand these birds don't have too much time left. If they can't be placed, the family thinks they will have to have them destroyed. 

Thanks, Mary


----------



## Charis

What if we found 100 people to take a pair each ?
How much time to we have, Mary?


----------



## flitsnowzoom

*Don't yet know the time frame but I think it's soon*

Hi Charis,
Good idea. I've written back the sister-in-law to request some specifics -- breeds, any special birds that the owner is really fond of, location in LA, and most importantly, the time frame we have. I haven't heard back yet. Hopefully later in the day I'll know more. I'll post what I get back here.
So sad.


----------



## Charis

Last thing I need but count me in for a couple of pair. I could keep them and look for another home. so, count me in, Mary. 
Once you know the breeds maybe local clubs could help out. Just a thought.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

*What a pal!*

All Right! To the lady in Oregon -- two pair  Only about 200 to go!

I've written the ARPU just as a heads-up and as soon as I get more details, I'll be sending emails to the other organizations. If the pigeons are banded, hopefully they can be distributed to some local folk that are associated with the organization. 

Nothing yet back from the sister in law.


----------



## johnny-boi

im so sorry to hear that. if i didnt live so far away i'd have taken in a few pairs. well i hope that the pigeons find good homes to stay in.


----------



## Charis

johnny-boi said:


> im so sorry to hear that. if i didnt live so far away i'd have taken in a few pairs. well i hope that the pigeons find good homes to stay in.


They can be shipped to you. They will have to be shipped to me.


----------



## TheSnipes

This is going to be a huge challenge, kudos to you all who are working directly with the owner to help. 

I am willing take in a couple, but would require shipping and if their time is short, that might not work out. I am waiting right now for the temps to go below what the USPS requires (85 F) for two birds to be shipped to me from down south. I'm not sure what the temps are like in CA, or between there and here (I'm in MI) so I'm not sure the post office will ship them here before fall.


----------



## Charis

Maybe if they know the birds can be placed, they will allow a little more time.
With all of us, we should be able to pull this one off.
OR...we could send they all to Terry! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley

I had e-mailed Nellie (the sister-in-law) about this situation and had a reply this morning that there are easily 200 birds. Harry (the husband, I presume), is supposed to call me when he gets home from work today.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

I have spoken with the wife of the fancier about these birds and do have her contact information for anyone that can adopt any of these birds. Please PM or e-mail me for the information. I doubt that shipping is going to be a possibility for these birds, but I will find out for sure and update the thread later. The birds are all racing pigeons according to the wife and most, if not all, are banded. If any of our LA area members would be able to go by and "eyeball" this situation, that would be very helpful. The birds are located in West LA near the Santa Monica Airport.

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes

Charis said:


> Maybe if they know the birds can be placed, they will allow a little


Let's hope so.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

*I think there is not a lot of time left*

It doesn't sound like there is a lot of time left. Terry's been in phone contact and if anyone is in the area and can help, please contact either Terry or me for more info. Even a few birds saved would help this couple and ease some of their sadness in this situation.


----------



## Charis

What if there was someone in the area that could go on site and take care of the birds until they can be placed?
It's hard to imagine that the man would want is birds PTS.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

I'm not sure that the owner is in a position to decide the fate of these birds. He is now bedridden and his brother will probably have to make the decision. I don't think anyone wants to have the birds destroyed, but . . . . .


----------



## Charis

Press release, Pigeon clubs in the area...?
Another good reason for each of us to have made arrangements for our animals. This is a good reminder and I sure hope these birds can be saved.
Thanks for all your work on this, Mary. You too, Terry. This has got to be hard on each of you.


----------



## maryjane

I can take a two or three pairs, if they can be shipped....not sure how they'd love being in an aviary but it's better than being dead.  I'm seven hours away from LA by car but shipping would be best, I can pay if needed for shipping. Maybe if there are some special needs birds, or special pets of his? Any are fine with me.

Another thought, has anyone placed an ad on Craigslist? I don't condone that site and in fact stay away from it because it makes me sick sometimes (the pets section, that is) but if it's that desperate of a situation, some people may want to adopt. I have found some wonderful homes for foster kittens through Craigslist so the good people are out there. *If you think that's a good idea I can post an ad in that area, so let me know* if you want me too and what basic info to give if it's other than what we know. What a terrible situation, I feel so bad for that poor man faced with this!


----------



## Charis

You're a good egg, Maryjane.
I sure feel helpless all the way up here in Oregon.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Based on what I know, the family is elderly. Terry may know more, but I'll give the lady a call tomorrow and see if I can get more details.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## TAWhatley

While I want everyone to be aware of these birds and the situation, let's hold off for a bit on Craigslist and such. I've spoken with the brother, sister-in-law, and the wife. These are not cruel people .. just a family that can no longer deal with 200+ pigeons. The owner is a diabetic that has lost both legs and is also suffering some mental problems; his wife has a serious respiratory problem and is not supposed to be anywhere near the birds, but she is continuing to care for them; the brother and sister-in-law are also not able to care for this large number of birds and went looking for help.

Like I said, let's give this a day or two .. I'm trying to get the local pigeon clubs/groups involved, have notified everyone I can think of that is in bird rescue here in So Cal, and we just need a little bit to get ourselves organized. I also have another idea or two that might work if simply trying to find homes doesn't do it for these birds.

I do not believe that the wife would be able to handle boxing and shipping of the birds, and the logistics of that .. whew .. getting those of you willing to adopt via shipping .. would be tough. You all would need to ship boxes and money to cover the shipping costs .. I'm not close enough for it to be practical for me to assist by receiving the boxes and funds, and I truly don't think the wife or other family members are up to it.

So, let's see what shakes out here in the next couple of days. I don't think the family is going to do anything as long as there is help in placing the pigeons and as long as progress in finding homes is being made.

Terry


----------



## maryjane

Sounds good, Terry. Good luck!


----------



## firstimer

I can go and get a head count and get some information off the bands.
Tomorrow.
Just need the address. 
Terry if you want I can bring a car load to ya!
Firstimer


----------



## TAWhatley

firstimer said:


> I can go and get a head count and get some information off the bands.
> Tomorrow.
> Just need the address.
> Terry if you want I can bring a car load to ya!
> Firstimer


Thanks, Firstimer! I'm PM'ing you the contact info .. I really just need a head count on the birds, assessment of their condition overall, and where the bands came from (don't expect you to look at each one .. just a general idea if they are LAPC, IPB, AU, IF, or whatever bands).

Please .. no .. don't bring me a carload of them .. I have no where to put them right now. We'll get this all figured out and find homes for them.

Thank you so much for your help! Smooch those little ones for me tonight!

Terry


----------



## firstimer

No problem Terry.
I'll do my best for you.


----------



## TAWhatley

I will be updating this thread again later today. Firstimer was kind enough to go and scope out the situation today. I am waiting for some photos and video, but based upon what she told me over the phone, there are some birds definitely in dire condition. I guess the good news is that there aren't 200 pigeons but more like 125 pigeons and the bad news part of that is that something has been getting into the coop and killing birds.

More later.

Terry


----------



## firstimer

Alright sighh... Terry, it has taken me hours to do it but I think I'm done. I hope you got the videos in the emails and I put the pictures in Flickr.com and PM you the username and password. 
These birds need help and fast too. I’ve been praying all day for them and I will continue until each and every one is taken care of somehow. 
I can always come to you and help you if you want.


----------



## TAWhatley

firstimer said:


> Alright sighh... Terry, it has taken me hours to do it but I think I'm done. I hope you got the videos in the emails and I put the pictures in Flickr.com and PM you the username and password.
> These birds need help and fast too. I’ve been praying all day for them and I will continue until each and every one is taken care of somehow.
> I can always come to you and help you if you want.


See my e-mails and PM's to you .. we'll get it handled, and I know from the pics and videos how very hard this was on you today. I'm very grateful for your help. I probably won't have a plan of attack until tomorrow or Sunday, but we will definitely be helping these birds.

Bless you, Firstimer!

Terry


----------



## firstimer

Glad to be of help.


----------



## PigeonQueen

yes, well done firstimer.

jayne UK


----------



## maryjane

Thank you Firstimer, for doing what must have been a very emotionally and physically difficult job. If only I were closer!! Here's a long shot, but if anyone is traveling from LA to anywhere close(r) to San Francisco I can meet them to take some of the birds. That's all I can think of other than shipping (which I know is not the best option or even a viable one right now). Keep us updated and thanks again to everyone trying to help.


----------



## teebo

i wish i could help out,i would take 4 poor birds,do have pics of them that you can post.thanx


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm trying to come up with a plan to get these birds out of where they are and into better situations. Some of them are quite unwell, and I kind of doubt if any of them are really in good enough condition to survive being shipped. Once we have had a chance to carefully examine all the birds, we'll know more, and I'll keep everyone updated.

Thanks to all for your interest and concern. If there are any other LA area members that are willing and able to help with this "project", please let me know.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

This is really pulling at my heart strings both for the family and the birds.

I want to especially say thank you to firstimer for all she has done to scope out the situation. It can't have been an easy task. And, of course, Terry, as always, a big thank you to you.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Videos ..*

Here are links to the videos that Firstimer took when she was at the site yesterday. Most of them are approximately 995 KB - 1.3 MB in size so aren't too terribly slow to load:

http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM0.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM1.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM2.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM3.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM4.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM5.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM6.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM7.wmv
http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons/SM9.wmv

Terry


----------



## Margarret

Terry,

Those poor birds! My heart breaks for them. I still have a large rolling cage in the garage that can hold about ten birds. It was where my birds lived when we were building the loft which took nearly a year. I would be willing to take some birds that need special care and get them back to health. I can't take them permanently as my loft is full, but it might buy several months time to find permanent homes for them or get them into health so they can be shipped. In the interim they would be well cared for and safe.

Margaret


----------



## Charis

OH MY GOSH. Firstimer, did you take that task on all by yourself?
That must have been so overwhelming and painful experience.

Margarret,
How very knid of you to offer to take some of the birds.

Terry, 
I know you are working hard to find a place for these poor birds. 
Thank you.
I just need to have a cry now.


----------



## TAWhatley

Margarret said:


> Terry,
> 
> Those poor birds! My heart breaks for them. I still have a large rolling cage in the garage that can hold about ten birds. It was where my birds lived when we were building the loft which took nearly a year. I would be willing to take some birds that need special care and get them back to health. I can't take them permanently as my loft is full, but it might buy several months time to find permanent homes for them or get them into health so they can be shipped. In the interim they would be well cared for and safe.
> 
> Margaret


Thank you so much, Margaret! I'm pretty sure we will be taking you up on your lovely offer. I'm still working on the logistics of all this, but I would be thrilled to have you take some of the ones that need some special help. Unless the fancier was reusing old bands, some of these birds are pretty old (and they look pretty old in the pics), some have terribly scissored beaks, some have what appears to be leg/foot problems. Who knows what else ??

I'll keep you posted.

Terry


----------



## firstimer

Charis, yes I did take it on by myself and it was very hard to remain professional and not get upset or cry in front of these people. 
But I would do it all over again.
We WILL help these birds and some may need to be put to rest as they are in real bad shape.
I will do whatever it takes to help these birds Terry. You just let me know.


----------



## TAWhatley

Charis said:


> OH MY GOSH. Firstimer, did you take that task on all by yourself? That must have been so overwhelming and painful experience.


Yes, Firstimer went there by herself .. checked the birds out, got the videos, cleaned the loft, and fed and watered. I know that made for a tough day for her, not to mention that she is assisting two pigeons at home that came through the LA City or LA County Animal Shelter organizations.

Terry


----------



## firstimer

Terry
I'm still going strong and feeling good about these birds here at home with me. 
Just please let me know if I need to go back to Operation Santa Monica and get the ones in real need of medical help and take them wherever I need to.
I can rent a van if needed and get more at once.
Yes some are pretty old and don’t look good at all.
Some of the bands are so tight I couldn’t spin it to read it.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Firstimer, for the offer of additional help. I think we need to get a few more of our ducks in a row, so to speak, and I hope to have all that figured out in the next day or two.

I do think we should be working on getting the most needy of the birds out ASAP. Do you have any idea how many are really in need of help .. the scissor beaks and any others that have fairly extreme problems?

Terry


----------



## firstimer

let me look at the footage i have and the notes i took while there. hold on a few minutes and I'll give you a ball park idea.


----------



## firstimer

Image Hosting 
I saw alot of them had this. seems to be poop stuck to the toes.

 Image Hosting
That looks real bad too.

I guess i would say about 10 to 12 of them are in REAL bad shape
give or take


----------



## teebo

that makes me sad,those poor little birds that are sick,thanks for posting


----------



## little bird

Terry.......have just dropped a check for you in the mail to help buy medication and supplies for the operation.


----------



## tipper

I'd like to send a donation too. Could you pm me an address? Thanks.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Firstimer, that took a lot of composure and fortitude. Those birds are definitely in need of help. Looks like the poor guy hadn't been able to take care of them properly for some time.


----------



## firstimer

Yes it does appear that way.
She mentioned to me that the coop was getting cleaned every two weeks (still too long in between cleaning) but that it had been a while since the last.
I felt so bad for the birds, I scrapped the floor and tried to clean up a bit for them.
The other thing that was very concerning to me was that she only let me put the water down for a few minutes and most of those minutes I was in the coop so hardly any of the birds got water before she requested that I take the water out because she said they make a mess with it and she can not go inside coop to clean it up. 
I did get food and a lot of it down for them but no grit.
The woman was very kind and she tried to give me money for that, but I declined. I felt that I did it for the birds and so money wasn’t something I was interested in. Over all it’s a very sad situation.
I had to pull over to the side of the road before heading home. Lucky for me, the night before I went, I did a lot of reading on this site and I learned a lot and read about some of the terrible things that can happen with these birds if not taken care of, other wise I Probably would have screamed and started running out of the coop since I had never seen some of these situations live and in person.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Firstimer,

The poop balls on the toenails will rectify fairly easily by either just picking them off with fingernails (ewwww, but it works) or with the really stuck on ones just soaking the feet in warm water for a bit and then picking the poop balls off. 

Those swollen/arthritic ankles and feet are not going to be fun as there won't really be much that can be done. We can cut the bands off, and that may make some difference in the comfort level of the bird, but that one pic looks like it has been that way for so long that the condition won't resolve no matter what we do. We'll just have to look at each case individually and figure the best treatment that we can for each one.

I was kind of guessing that the number of extreme cases might be about a dozen. With Margaret's help, that's doable and very quickly (meaning to get them out and into a treatment situation).

If I had room for all these birds, I would just say "bring 'em on". Unfortunately, I don't have room for 125+ birds right now, so we are having to tackle this in quantities of birds that we can manage and find places for.

Many thanks to everyone for your support of those of us who are here locally and trying to work this situation out. And, especially to Firstimer who made the first foray into this fray ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

*Donations ..*

Thank you littlebird and teebo. Donations will be gratefully accepted and greatly appreciated. Aside from the necessities for the birds including medicine and veterinary care, and of course, food, if needed, the people helping with this should have expense money for gas. Nobody is going to get paid for their time or effort, but out of pocket expense really should be covered if possible. Gas is still hovering at almost $3.00 per gallon here (cheapest I have seen is $2.62) and there is a lot of mileage involved for any of us trying to help with this situation. 

Donations can be sent to:

Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation
P.O. Box 729
Lake Forest CA 92609-0729

Please mark them for Operation Santa Monica (not that so many come in that I won't know what they are for  ).

Littlebird .. if you already sent a check made out to me, that is fine. I will know what it is for, and thank you so very much.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

Terry and Firstimer, I am so impressed w/your work for these birds and they
truly need it....how difficult this must be for the birds and rescuers, no way 
around it. I would like to help w/a donation but will be unable to send
anything until next payday. But I will do my best to send you some funds
to help offset the bills for this crisis.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you fp .. any and all help whenever it can be sent is most appreciated.

Terry


----------



## firstimer

Terry,
I just sent you 27 very sad still shot that I took when I was at Operation Santa Monica.
Sorry the stupid flickr site wasn't working.

I'm so sorry these birds are suffering as they clearly are and have been for some time now.
But I know we all here are going to help.
Bless everyone here for helping and Bless thoes poor birds.


----------



## michbird

I must say I found it very hard to watch these videos at first. As I am only in the (too slow) process of getting ready for my first pigeons, I found this very scary...But, at the same time, I just wanted to fly out there and bring them all home. How sad a situation for those poor birds, as well as the man and his family. My heart goes out to all of them, as well as those of you who are doing so much to help- Bless You All!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

what is the matter with the beaks of those pigeons? some of them look like they have grown so long, and have growths on them?


----------



## maryjane

I can't see the videos, it only goes to a blank page? Am I the only one having this trouble? I can usually see all videos and pics people post. And I wanted to throw in my cleaning tip of using a giant paint-scraper (spackle spreader? there's a term for it but I can't think of it). This has a handle and is tough metal, and scrapes off nearly all poop no matter how long it's been dried there. It is a miracle tool! They are inexpensive as well, and many people have them lying in the garage with tools, so ask around if you don't have one. Hope this little bit helps.


----------



## Charis

maryjane said:


> I can't see the videos, it only goes to a blank page? Am I the only one having this trouble? I can usually see all videos and pics people post. And I wanted to throw in my cleaning tip of using a giant paint-scraper (spackle spreader? there's a term for it but I can't think of it). This has a handle and is tough metal, and scrapes off nearly all poop no matter how long it's been dried there. It is a miracle tool! They are inexpensive as well, and many people have them lying in the garage with tools, so ask around if you don't have one. Hope this little bit helps.


They work great!


----------



## firstimer

That is exactly what I use to scrap the floor as clean as I could get it. It did work well but even then I had to really put some muscle behind it as the poop was so hard and so packed down from being there so long. But it did work well.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Here Are The Photos Of The Santa Monica Pigeons*

http://www.rims.net/SantaMonicaPigeons

The links to the videos are also mixed in with the photos .. if you have already watched the videos, just click on the link for the next picture to quickly get past them.

In addition to the scissored and overgrown beaks, there are a couple of birds with leg/foot problems, and one that looks like it might have a pox lesion.

Terry


----------



## SueC

Oh my, the poor pijies. 

Sending positive thoughts to all involved,
Suzanna


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Those poor poor birds.  Their owner must have not been able to care for them properly for a long time. I feel badly for this family and I'm very relieved that they asked for help.
Firstimer, more than ever, my hat's off to you.


----------



## firstimer

Terry
Can I please call the woman tomorrow or even tonight and ask if I can come over to clean the coop and feed/water them the following day and maybe then if I take more of those pet boxes I can get more information? Or even just to clean up?
I feel* so* horrible for them there must be something I can do for them while waiting for other things to come into place? The woman was so thankful that maybe she wouldn’t mind me doing that?
Firstimer


----------



## mr squeaks

I certainly HOPE the lady won't mind, Firstimer! I can definitely understand how you feel and that is incredibly nice of you to help out.

Wish I were there to join you...I would do the same thing! 

Such a sad situation that was allowed to get out-of-hand!

Hoping for a resolution soon...

Am also sending my support via Terry...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Firstimer and all,

I am very, very sure the family would be extremely grateful for your help again, Firstimer. Please feel free to call and ask. 

I think what we need to be doing is getting the critical/extreme cases out of there ASAP. Margaret has offered to take 10 birds, and I will commit to taking 10 of the extreme cases. If there are not 20 extreme/critical cases, then let's still get 20 birds out of there next week, if possible. I cannot commit to coming up to help but perhaps can assist in getting some help and also in getting some help in transport.

Just so folks know, I am 60-65 miles away from this site, and Margaret is probably about 130-140 miles away. We're both more than willing to help, but we have to have people who are closer being the real "hands on" with this.

A real problem with all of this is that it appears there is at least one bird in the loft with pox, and I am concerned about some of the scissor beaks as to whether they have active canker or not. For the life of me, I cannot imagine how that one bird with the extremely long scissored beak has managed to survive .. just incredible.

Anyway, if there is pox and/or canker in this loft, we CANNOT be shipping diseased birds all over the country nor expecting the average fancier to be willing to take in such birds. Also, many of the birds appear to be getting up in years and the band info would confirm this. There aren't going to be many, if any, fanciers really interested in any of these birds. Thus, there are probably at least 80-100 birds that are going to have a real tough time in finding a home. 

I think we should proceed by getting 20 birds out next week with Margaret taking 10 of those and me taking the other 10. The logistics of getting them to me and to Margaret will have to be worked out. Unfortunately for you, Firstimer, you are the most likely one to make the call on which 20 to get out first and then get them out. I can meet you sort of half way to take them from you and can work with Margaret to get hers to her.

IF, and only if, I can get some help for Firstimer, then we need to get a list of ALL the band numbers and a brief note of the condition of the bird. With this info, I will locate all the clubs from the band info and see if I can get any help from the clubs. Frankly, I am not counting on much help.

So, if we can get the first 20 out next week and get a list of band #'s, I think that is all we can do for next week.

After Labor Day, we can have another go and perhaps get another 20-50 out as I am hoping to have places for that many by then even with the possibility of pox and canker. If nobody is willing to take the chance, then we have a very significant problem, and I don't have the answer at the moment.

That's it for me for now .. I'm still working on this whole thing, but I would nix on the shipping right now .. not safe for the birds or the recipients if these Santa Monica birds are diseased.

Terry


----------



## Margarret

Terry ,

If you can get the birds to your place, I can come up to OC and pick up my ten. 


Margaret


----------



## firstimer

I can take them to you Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

These birds have incredible tenacity and wills to live with some pretty significant handicaps. Talk about tough birds -- these are great examples.


----------



## TAWhatley

*On Hold ..*

for right now. I just got off the phone with Ellen (Relofts), and we need to give this a few more days to see what help we can get locally for the birds. Ellen pointed out that by removing the 20 now that we may be stressing them more which is not good or perhaps separating mated pairs.

Firstimer, let's have you just offer to go and help again and if that's accepted, then that's good. If you can get a few more band #'s, that would be helpful, but you don't need to be catching each bird and doing that just yet. Let's see what Ellen's involvement yields before we take any major action.

Terry


----------



## firstimer

10-4
(I understand)
I will call early in the moring and if they say yes I will return to clean and get some band #'s


----------



## Whitefeather

TAWhatley said:


> Donations can be sent to:
> 
> Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation
> P.O. Box 729
> Lake Forest CA 92609-0729
> 
> Please mark them for Operation Santa Monica.
> 
> Terry


Terry,
Do you want the donation check made out to you with a notation of Operation Santa Monica?

Our check will be in the mail tomorrow.  

Cindy & Chuck


----------



## relofts

Terry,

Please send me the information on the Current Owner of the birds at this time please, please send it via email [email protected] . I am working on this and we will figure out something.

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley

AZWhitefeather said:


> Terry,
> Do you want the donation check made out to you with a notation of Operation Santa Monica?
> 
> Our check will be in the mail tomorrow.
> 
> Cindy & Chuck


Thanks, Cindy! Yes, just note that it is for Operation Santa Monica.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks to Ellen's (Relofts) involvement, we now have a local pigeon fancier who will be coordinating with and assisting Firstimer with the Santa Monica pigeons. He will be trying to go to the site today to assess the birds and start treatment(s). From the pictures, he felt it was likely that a number of the birds have pox, and this will have to be addressed before we can start adopting out any of these birds. He is also going to try and improve upon the long, scissored beaks on a couple of the birds by trimming them.

At least at this point, Firstimer has some help .. whew!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

This is great news Terry. Thanks to everyone involved in this sad situation.


----------



## firstimer

I'm leaving home right now to meet with him at the location site.
I'm so excited, I feel like I can go back and tell the birds 'I brought help!!"
I'm so happy. St. Jude has answered my prayers.


----------



## Charis

Firstimer,
I am so proud of you. 
I wish I could be there to help you. I'm relieved that you finally have someone to do that.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, that's the BEST news we've had so far. I'm glad Firstimer has some help. I know it's probably not possible, but sure wish we could know who this person is so that we could all THANK HIM. There IS still a few good souls left on this earth...........


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> Well, that's the BEST news we've had so far. I'm glad Firstimer has some help. I know it's probably not possible, but sure wish we could know who this person is so that we could all THANK HIM. There IS still a few good souls left on this earth...........


He specifically asked to remain anonymous, so we will honor that request unless/until he changes his mind.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

firstimer said:


> I'm leaving home right now to meet with him at the location site.
> I'm so excited, I feel like I can go back and tell the birds 'I brought help!!"
> I'm so happy. St. Jude has answered my prayers.


WONDERFUL NEWS!! WISHING ALL THE BEST!!

I also thanked St. Francis!

We are all watching for updates!

HEALING THOUGHTS, LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti

Bless you all who are involved in helping those poor birds.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Amen, Reti. I just finished reading Phyll's post about helping with the flock in New York. Coast to coast our members are helping out.


----------



## Jazicat

Bless all of you who are working so hard on behalf of all these pigeons!


----------



## Guest

firstimer you got it going on  glad they have someone like you to help with this operation ,keep up the great work one an all


----------



## TAWhatley

*Some Sad But Mostly Good News ..*

Firstimer has sent me some updates via PM's and e-mails, and I also was part of a conference call with Ellen (Relofts) and the local pigeon fancier who is quite insistent in remaining anonymous.

Both Firstimer and the pigeon fancier were at the Santa Monica site today. The PF (pigeon fancier) assessed the birds, provided grit, water, and food, and trimmed the beaks of a couple of the extremely long beaked birds. Firstimer cleaned the loft again, and generally helped out.

The good news is that there does not appear to be any canker or pox in the loft, and that the birds are generally in pretty good condition given the difficulty the owner and his wife have had in caring for them for quite some time. The PF will be worming the birds this weekend and will be stopping by every other day to check on the birds and feed and water. Firstimer will also continue to assist with the care of the birds.

As it stands now, the PF can and will go every other day for a period of about two weeks. 

I need to start getting birds out fairly quickly and will try to start on that next week after the Labor Day holiday. The PF feels that the birds need about 60 days to finish molting and to get into good shape and then can be considered for adoption via shipping. Thus, this means that I have to find places for about 125 birds locally in the very near future.

I will be taking Margaret up on her offer of a safe haven for 10 of the birds, and I will take as many as I can concentrating on those that are old or have a disability. With the younger and more healthy ones, I will be doing my best to get the clubs they originally came from to take them back. I don't know how successful I will be in that endeavor. Firstimer, while I don't need an exact band list of all the birds just yet (it would be too stressful for them to catch them all up just to get the band info), I could really, really use a list of any club codes that you can see without catching the birds. I know from your prior info that we have some ARPU birds, as well as VCC, MCL, AVO, and OLC bands. If I could take all of them right now, I would, but I simply don't have room for another 125 birds right now.

Many of these birds WILL be adoptable and could be adopted locally fairly quickly. Those that would require shipping probably won't be available for approximately 45-60 days.

Now for the sad part .. there were three or four birds that the PF felt needed to be euthanized today, and that did happen. While this is heartbreaking, this is far fewer birds than I was expecting to be in such bad shape that it was time to end their suffering.

I'll see what's in my regular e-mail and update this thread again if needed.

Terry


----------



## relofts

Terry,

Thanks for putting all that in, and First Timer thank you so much for being there and doing all you are doing, I understand from PF that you are a great help and have been through quite a bit with these little ones, thanks again so much.

I am so sorry to everyone about the 3 that had to be euthanized I truly wanted to have them all saved, but unfortunately the PF said he felt they had suffered to long and it was time to let them go to the rainbow in the sky where they would not endure no more pain and suffering. I know we all would love nothing more then to be there to comfort them and try to do what we can to help them I know it is sad but there are times they just don't understand why they have to go through all the suffering and he knew it was best to let them go, again I am sorry to everyone and it is very sad to have to know they went through so much.

Terry and First Timer thank you so much for all you are doing for the remaining birds and First Timer please pass on our deepest thank you to the PF for all he is doing and the time he is providing to help these birds and the gentle concern that he is giving to both the birds and the family there that has to endure such a sad time in their life.

Sincerely,

Ellen


----------



## maryjane

Thank you so much to all of you helping, and thank God there are more people able to help and that PF was sent to help too.  It is sad about the ones who were too ill, but they are free and happy and healthy now.  Just imagine how much better it must be for the poor scissor beak pij, already, and the others who have a light at the end of the tunnel now.


----------



## kippermom

Just got back into town after a week away from a computer and all of this has transpired! How sad and how wonderful to see the outpouring of help.

I live in Camarillo, about 40 miles north...closer to Van Nuys where First Timer lives than to Santa Monica. I do not have the ability to isolate/quarantine any adoptees. They would have to go directly into the "general population". If they seem healthy in a week or so where they are, how great is the risk to my birds if I take some of these poor birds into my aviary?


----------



## TAWhatley

kippermom said:


> Just got back into town after a week away from a computer and all of this has transpired! How sad and how wonderful to see the outpouring of help.
> 
> I live in Camarillo, about 40 miles north...closer to Van Nuys where First Timer lives than to Santa Monica. I do not have the ability to isolate/quarantine any adoptees. They would have to go directly into the "general population". If they seem healthy in a week or so where they are, how great is the risk to my birds if I take some of these poor birds into my aviary?


There doesn't appear to be much risk of disease from the Santa Monica pigeons, but I think we will have a better "comfort level" regarding their health in a week or so. If they are healthy, and you are able to adopt some of them, that would be most wonderful!

Terry


----------



## Margarret

Firstimer, I want to thank you for all you have done and PF, thank you so much for your involvement. You have both done and continue to do a tremendous job. I'm so sorry that some birds had to be euthanized, but that is sometimes the only kindess we can render when we find suffering.

Terry, thanks for the update. I was really glad to hear that there is no pox or other significant disease in the flock. That was truly good news. 

Margaret


----------



## Houstontejano

*I am looking for some pigeons and willing to take some in*

Would it be possible to request some colors? I would pay for the shipping
Thanks,
Joel




flitsnowzoom said:


> Hi,
> We have a major need for volunteers to adopt pigeons in the LA area. Not sure of the area or breeds yet, but a man must give up his pigeons. He is terminally ill and bedridden, and his wife cannot be near birds as she has a serious lung disease.
> This was reported on the 911 Pigeon Alert group yesterday.
> I have written the finder for more information about breeds and the location.
> Please PM me if you can help. I understand these birds don't have too much time left. If they can't be placed, the family thinks they will have to have them destroyed.
> 
> Thanks, Mary


----------



## Charis

Houstontejano said:


> Would it be possible to request some colors? I would pay for the shipping
> Thanks,
> Joel


I'm hoping that they can be placed with their mates. It might be hard to figure that out do to all the circumstances but it would still be nice for the pigeons.


----------



## relofts

Houstontejano said:


> Would it be possible to request some colors? I would pay for the shipping
> Thanks,
> Joel


Joel,

It is my understanding that while some of these are young many are older, it appears you are looking for whites with pink beaks, I think that if you are looking for something like this you may want to find an individual breeder that has what you are looking for. The Santa Monica Project is a rescue effort to enable these birds a home and a good life to live out their remaining years with no guarentee to any breeder that they will be getting anything other then the presense of their beauty and companionship. This is a very sad situation as the Owner/Breeder of these birds would have loved no more then to be able to keep his birds, he has had these birds for many years and some being of a very elderly age which they did not get this way without his absolute care for them. It is very upsetting to this gentleman that he is having to deal with his health being so serious and loosing his birds that he loves so much on top of that.



Charis said:


> I'm hoping that they can be placed with their mates. It might be hard to figure that out do to all the circumstances but it would still be nice for the pigeons.


At this time there are no birds really paired up, the birds are not laying eggs even though they are together but that could change soon, they have been all put together and are being allowed the chance to just calm down, they have more then enough room in the loft they are in, the birds from my understanding are just upset over loosing what they know of the gentleman that has been caring for them all these years, the birds are not being caught or handled to avoid any added stress on them, they are just being monitored, fed, given water, grit, and being treated just for preventative measures to allow them to calm down, this will throw them into a major molt because the stress levels are being reduce highly and they have no worry. I know that Terry is planning on getting the birds accounted for and then going to be arranging good homes for them and I commend her, JC, and the PF for all their hard work and efforts to assist in such a very sad time for them all. I don't know how it would be possible to keep them with their mates because I don't know that we will ever know who that might of been. 

What I have noticed in the flocks of pigeons I have had experience with is that if you take 2 pigeons from another fancier put them in a loft with other pigeons they always seem to pair up with the one that came from the same place they came from so I almost wonder if it is just not that they know their own flocks and will be happy if they just have another bird nearby from the same flock. I truly believe that these birds will all have a happy ending and I know that the PF was going to try and talk to the gentleman when he is up to a visitor and tell him not to worry that he will take care of all the birds until a good home is found to try and put his mind at ease, this PF is a very considerate and understanding gentleman we couldn't have been more lucky then to of found him and him answer my call for help, and to have JC and Terry two individuals that are so unselfish and caring ladies that will do what ever it takes to help these pigeons.

Thanks everyone, and sorry just going on to much and speaking from my heart and what I see as a very sad situation on the part of the Owner/Breeder and the birds.

Ellen


----------



## Charis

A happy ending is the best we can hope for. Thank you, Ellen for all the information.


----------



## CUFFANDLINK

I live in Northern California, Sacramento area and would be able to take a couple pair. Anything I cna do to help unfortunately I live 8 hours away.


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm still scrambling to find homes for all these birds and finally making a good bit of headway. I'll keep everyone posted, but am shooting for having all the birds out of Santa Monica sometime next week (might be the END of next week, but next week). I'm also hopeful that all of them can be placed within fairly easy driving distance for me here in Southern California so we don't have to try and ship birds or hold birds for shipping .. the weather has been beastly hot, and shipping is out of the question right now and for the near future.

I am very thankful to those members who have sent and are sending donations towards the Santa Monica birds. You cannot even begin to imagine what a relief it is to know that there are funds to handle whatever needs to be handled. It's one thing to take on a bird or two at a time but a whole other thing to try and handle more than a hundred at one time. I've had to do this quite a few times in the past decade, and the pressure and worry is just about unbearable. Thanks to the Pigeon-Talk members, there is not nearly the degree of worry and feeling of desperation about these Santa Monica birds that there has been with some of the other large rescues.

Terry


----------



## Houstontejano

*In response to Ellen and the Santa Monica Project*

Howdy Ellen,
Thank you very much for your response. My white bird request was not for pink beaks but black and was in response to another ad here on pigeon talk.

It is heartbreaking to hear of the Santa Monica project, but I have purchased birds from breeders and have arrived ill and have had to nurse them back.

I applaud the efforts that every one has done for this project and would like to help out by adopting a pair of birds and will pay for their shipping. 

Best regards,
Joel





relofts said:


> Joel,
> 
> It is my understanding that while some of these are young many are older, it appears you are looking for whites with pink beaks, I think that if you are looking for something like this you may want to find an individual breeder that has what you are looking for. The Santa Monica Project is a rescue effort to enable these birds a home and a good life to live out their remaining years with no guarentee to any breeder that they will be getting anything other then the presense of their beauty and companionship. This is a very sad situation as the Owner/Breeder of these birds would have loved no more then to be able to keep his birds, he has had these birds for many years and some being of a very elderly age which they did not get this way without his absolute care for them. It is very upsetting to this gentleman that he is having to deal with his health being so serious and loosing his birds that he loves so much on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> At this time there are no birds really paired up, the birds are not laying eggs even though they are together but that could change soon, they have been all put together and are being allowed the chance to just calm down, they have more then enough room in the loft they are in, the birds from my understanding are just upset over loosing what they know of the gentleman that has been caring for them all these years, the birds are not being caught or handled to avoid any added stress on them, they are just being monitored, fed, given water, grit, and being treated just for preventative measures to allow them to calm down, this will throw them into a major molt because the stress levels are being reduce highly and they have no worry. I know that Terry is planning on getting the birds accounted for and then going to be arranging good homes for them and I commend her, JC, and the PF for all their hard work and efforts to assist in such a very sad time for them all. I don't know how it would be possible to keep them with their mates because I don't know that we will ever know who that might of been.
> 
> What I have noticed in the flocks of pigeons I have had experience with is that if you take 2 pigeons from another fancier put them in a loft with other pigeons they always seem to pair up with the one that came from the same place they came from so I almost wonder if it is just not that they know their own flocks and will be happy if they just have another bird nearby from the same flock. I truly believe that these birds will all have a happy ending and I know that the PF was going to try and talk to the gentleman when he is up to a visitor and tell him not to worry that he will take care of all the birds until a good home is found to try and put his mind at ease, this PF is a very considerate and understanding gentleman we couldn't have been more lucky then to of found him and him answer my call for help, and to have JC and Terry two individuals that are so unselfish and caring ladies that will do what ever it takes to help these pigeons.
> 
> Thanks everyone, and sorry just going on to much and speaking from my heart and what I see as a very sad situation on the part of the Owner/Breeder and the birds.
> 
> Ellen


----------



## hollyannkelly

*New member looking to help.*

Hi. I just now found this web page and found your post. I can't help much but one is better than none. I found a "dumped" all white pigeon in the parking lot of my work 3 weeks ago. No band, tame, and I know it was dumped because of an area I found with feathers and food like you would see on the bottom of a cage. I was a vet tech for years and have wanted an aviary for years and now seemed like the time so I built one. Long story short I am looking for a friend for this one. I think it's a female and from what little I know about pigeons I think they do better with a mate. I don't want to breed and if a bird of the same sex works then great. The aviary/cage is only 8'x5'x8'tall so I don't have space for many but one would be great. White or mostly white would be nice but I'm not picky if my bird it's. Let me know. Holly


----------



## TAWhatley

hollyannkelly said:


> Hi. I just now found this web page and found your post. I can't help much but one is better than none. I found a "dumped" all white pigeon in the parking lot of my work 3 weeks ago. No band, tame, and I know it was dumped because of an area I found with feathers and food like you would see on the bottom of a cage. I was a vet tech for years and have wanted an aviary for years and now seemed like the time so I built one. Long story short I am looking for a friend for this one. I think it's a female and from what little I know about pigeons I think they do better with a mate. I don't want to breed and if a bird of the same sex works then great. The aviary/cage is only 8'x5'x8'tall so I don't have space for many but one would be great. White or mostly white would be nice but I'm not picky if my bird it's. Let me know. Holly


Hi Holly and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Sounds like you have built a very nice aviary for your pigeon and soon to be second pigeon. Where are you located? If you are in Southern California, there is certainly no shortage of birds looking for homes here, but there are also plenty of birds in other parts of the country that need homes too. Many thanks to you for rescuing the pigeon you found and giving it a good home!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Just saw your other post and see that you are in Tujunga, Holly. I don't know if Cheech has placed his birds or not. There is definitely no problem in providing you with a single bird to be a companion to yours. I hope to have gotten all the Santa Monica birds placed and to their new homes by the end of next week. You are certainly welcome to one of those birds or to any of the adoptables that I currently have at my place.

Terry


----------



## hollyannkelly

*Thanks!*

Hi Terry and thank you. I'll see if I get a reply from Cheech since I put in the offer for his bird/s, if not maybe when it cools down just a bit I can meet with you and see your birds. And of course if you feel the need you can come to my place. FYI I'll have a ton of questions.
also at [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley

hollyannkelly said:


> Hi Terry and thank you. I'll see if I get a reply from Cheech since I put in the offer for his bird/s, if not maybe when it cools down just a bit I can meet with you and see your birds. And of course if you feel the need you can come to my place. FYI I'll have a ton of questions.
> also at [email protected]


Sounds good! I almost always have adoptable birds, so if it doesn't work out with Cheech, just let me know.

Terry


----------



## ohiogsp

If these birds end up having to be shipping to place them all let me know. I might take some.


----------



## TAWhatley

ohiogsp said:


> If these birds end up having to be shipping to place them all let me know. I might take some.



Thanks, Ohio .. I think I've got them all placed except for perhaps the very, very old ones, and those I will adopt myself. If it works out otherwise, I will definitely let you know. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Operation Santa Monica will be completed tomorrow. I will be going to the site to catch and transport all the birds to their new homes. Many thanks to Firstimer, the pigeon fancier, and to all that donated towards the care and well being of these birds!

Terry


----------



## Reti

Best of luck Terry. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Terry,

I hope all goes without incidence, thank you for the update.


----------



## maryjane

Good luck, Terry! Thanks for doing all this, and Firsttimer, and everyone who has helped out. I'll have my fingers crossed and you all in my prayers and thoughts!


----------



## hollyannkelly

*Best of luck*

Hi Terry,
Hope everything went well for you today. Let me know how and when we can get together. Cheech placed his birds so I'm still looking for one friend for my one. I'm out of town next weekend, free tomorrow and work M-F 10-6. Let me know via email or 818-353-2652. 
Thanks, Holly


----------



## TAWhatley

*Mission Accomplished! Operation Santa Monica Is Done!*

Hi All,

It's been a long day, but Operation Santa Monica happened and is complete. There were a total of 119 birds in the loft. A list of the band #'s can be seen here: http://www.rims.net/SantaMonica/SantaMonica.htm. Many, many of these birds are 10+ years old, and it just broke my heart to have to take them from the home they have known for so long. Thankfully, homes were available for all of them with me taking 9 of them and delivering the rest all over So Cal today. A few pics are here: http://www.rims.net/SantaMonica.

Holly, give me a call tomorrow if you get a chance at 949-584-6696 and let's see what I might have that would be a good match for you. Or we can e-mail back and forth if you would rather. I have the 9 Santa Monica pigeons plus plenty of others here that are looking for a good home.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash

Hello Terry I might be able to take a pair. As Im sure the better off ones will be taken faster, I would be willing to take either the older ones or the criticial/not so critical ones. I will talk to my dad in the morning and or late afternnon to see if I can take in more than just 2 i might beable to take up to... 5? I have no clue Will talk to my dad asap


----------



## TAWhatley

stach_n_flash said:


> Hello Terry I might be able to take a pair. As Im sure the better off ones will be taken faster, I would be willing to take either the older ones or the criticial/not so critical ones. I will talk to my dad in the morning and or late afternnon to see if I can take in more than just 2 i might beable to take up to... 5? I have no clue Will talk to my dad asap


Thank you, Michael! I really appreciate the offer, but all the Santa Monica birds are already placed. The 9 I took have some fairly significant issues to deal with, so I am going to keep them for at least a good long while until I know that they are either OK or are going to be long term special needs birds. If you are going to be getting referrals from a cable company, I can assure you that you won't have much or any available space in very short order!  

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

I am so glad Operation Santa Monica was carried off today with success it seems. I'm sure it was a long day for the birds, all the helpers, and the family. 

Without "Terry's Troopers" these poor birds would have never had an opportunity to enjoy a future. They'll be able to live out their remaining time in nice retirements. Hopefully, each adoptive home gets several pigeons each so the SM pigeons have a few of their flock mates going with them wherever they go and won't be too lonely as they get settled into their new environments.
What a great group of folks that rallied to this family's assistance. I'm sure the family is so grateful that their beloved birds were helped in such a generous way. Thank you!!


----------



## maryjane

YAY!!! I'm so glad to hear it went well and everything worked out so far. Those poor little guys, at least their lives are in loving hands and hopefully they will settle in easily at their new homes. Thanks for taking the time to post and let us know Terry, and to everyone helping, thanks again!! You are all heroes.


----------



## TheSnipes

maryjane said:


> [Thanks for taking the time to post and let us know Terry, and to everyone helping, thanks again!! You are all heroes.


That's for sure! A giant round of applause for Terry, FirstTimer, the PF, and I know there were others (it's early, my brain's still asleep), who came to the rescue; you pulled off a miracle for all these little guys


----------



## Reti

I just want to thank all involved in this rescue. You did a wonderful job in rescuing those poor birds.
Bless you all.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Reti said:


> I just want to thank all involved in this rescue. You did a wonderful job in rescuing those poor birds.
> Bless you all.
> 
> Reti


DITTO! Outstanding!


----------



## Maggie-NC

God bless everyone connected with this rescue. 

The owner obviously has taken excellent care of his pigeons for so many to be so old and I feel terribly sorry for him. I know he is heartbroken.

Terry, on the list you attached there is a pigeon at the very last of the list with the year 1976? Could one possibly be 31 years old?


----------



## Whitefeather

*Bless You All*

What a wonderful team of rescuers. You are all to be commended.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, on the list you attached there is a pigeon at the very last of the list with the year 1976? Could one possibly be 31 years old?


There is a 1971 USA band and an AU 1977 band. I have both of these birds and will double check the band info, but I am pretty sure I got it correct in the band list I posted. Even though both of these birds are clearly old, I suspect that these very old bands were reused along the way. I highly doubt that I have a 36 and a 30 year old pigeon. These are the old style stamped aluminum bands.

I'll get better pictures of them all also when they settle down a bit. They were not tame birds to begin with and are still quite frightened of me and their new surroundings.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

*HIP HIP HOORAY !! WELL DONE PIGEON ANGEL RESCUERS !!

YOU HAVE ALL DONE A TREMENDOUS JOB !! PIGEON LOVERS EVERYWHERE THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS !!*


SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## Margarret

Wow! You guys did it! Many thanks to all who participated. I still can't believe you found homes for all of them Terry, that was a tremendous job. Those old fellows will now have a safe haven to live out their days. Makes me proud to know you folks.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley

Margarret said:


> Wow! You guys did it! Many thanks to all who participated. I still can't believe you found homes for all of them Terry, that was a tremendous job. Those old fellows will now have a safe haven to live out their days. Makes me proud to know you folks.
> 
> Margaret


Took a lot of "arm twisting", Margarret. Nobody wanted all these elder pigeons, but I kinda shamed them into it .. the young pigeons were fine.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> *HIP HIP HOORAY !! WELL DONE PIGEON ANGEL RESCUERS !!
> 
> *


*

Thanks, Shi and Mr. Squeaks! A lot of people had a hand in this situation .. Firstimer for sure, and she was the first on the scene .. then the PF (pigeon fancier) who volunteered, and me at the end.

Terry*


----------



## firstimer

I am so extremely relieved and overjoyed to know that all those poor birds are out of that location, nothing against the family, but I am just relieved to know that these birds will have better more cared for lives that they deserve. 
Terry I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, you are my bird mentor and my hero. Thank you for all that you do for every animal that is lucky enough to pass your path.
I can honestly say I will forever be grateful for your warm caring heart.
I love you and thank you to all who helped out with “Operation Santa Monica” 
Free at last!!!
Firstimer


----------



## relofts

*Great Job First Timer, Terry, and PF, you were all the greatest and in so little of time was able to see that these pigeons all found good homes, a huge Thank you to you all.*

 *Terry ---->>> NEXT CASE ON THE AGENDA!!!!!*  

Thanks so much,

Ellen


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you everyone .. your kind comments are greatly appreciated! There is a bit of sadness regarding the Santa Monica birds, however. One of the ones that I took passed away last night. It was actually the youngest of the nine that I adopted (a 2000 bird). The PF had told me that there was one hen that was going light and was in trouble. I knew that I had found that bird when I picked up AU 2000 MCL 0183 .. nothing but skin and bones. She seemed to be hanging in there and eating and drinking well, but obviously that was not the case.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

I'm so sorry to hear the bird didn't make it Terry. 

Thank you for all you have done and also to firstimer and PF for making positive life saving changes that these birds so desperately needed.

Wish I was closer I would have taken the old timers, as I have some of my own and I love and cherish them especially.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

I'm so sorry about the little hen  I know each little life is precious.


----------



## Margarret

I'm sorry to hear you lost that little girl Terry.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane

I, too, am sorry to hear the little girl didn't make it. Each life is precious and it's hard to lose one, even if it's one out of so many. At least she was in a safe place and well-cared for during her last days.


----------



## blkramhemi

*Ill Take Some*

Hello Everyone this story is sad, but good in a way to me, just moving from California to Texas, Im looking for a Starter kit, i can except 60 of the pigeons, as im in the process of building my loft, though shipping is required would that be a problem... Thanks [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley

blkramhemi said:


> Hello Everyone this story is sad, but good in a way to me, just moving from California to Texas, Im looking for a Starter kit, i can except 60 of the pigeons, as im in the process of building my loft, though shipping is required would that be a problem... Thanks [email protected]


All these pigeons from Santa Monica found homes. There are always pigeons in need of homes, so I'm sure it won't be long before some come your way. All the Santa Monica pigeons were homers and not rollers BTW.

Terry


----------



## blkramhemi

No rollers huh??? ok Thats good, read part of the story and said i can help.... any info on adopting pigeons, ill be a great help for a good home.... 

Thanks


----------



## A_Smith

*how about an update*

Is there any photos or news about the birds that found new homes? It has been about 2 months in there new home. I bet they all look better and feel better now.


----------



## TAWhatley

A_Smith said:


> Is there any photos or news about the birds that found new homes? It has been about 2 months in there new home. I bet they all look better and feel better now.


Hi Allen,

Thanks for following up and asking about these birds. Of the nine that I brought home, one did die on about the third day of being here. The others are doing well, and I'll get some pictures of them in the next few days. I have checked with the various people who adopted the rest of the group and all are doing well. We did have one escapee that someone else had adopted, but it was found in Garden Grove and brought to me. It's still here and will probably just stay here as it's happy with it's old loftmates.

Terry


----------



## indianbird

*i take couple pairs*

Hi, I'll take a couple of pairs if you can ship them to me. I'll pay shipping costs. 

Thanks, 911


----------



## TAWhatley

indianbird said:


> Hi, I'll take a couple of pairs if you can ship them to me. I'll pay shipping costs.
> 
> Thanks, 911


Hi Indianbird,

All these Santa Monica pigeons have found homes. There is never any shortage of pigeons needing homes, so I'm sure if you will keep watching the adoption forum, it won't be too long before there is a bird or two needing a place in your area.

Terry


----------

